
Scientists Build ‘self-aware’ robot able to repair itself - jdmark
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1087888/artificial-intelligence-self-aware-robot-arm-ai-columbia-lipson
======
skilled
_Good one._

I'll get some popcorn and pepsi while y'all hash this out.

